# 1556 question



## huskybolens (May 31, 2007)

I just got my 1556 running (My avatar) a couple of days ago. 

I have 2 questions:

How much would it be worth rebuilt/restored?

And where is the hy**ostatic oil **ain plug?

Thanks in advance!


----------

